# December 2019... Share Your Day... Merry Christmas All...



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Hmmm... December 2019 already???


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Hmmm... December 2019 already???


Not here....


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Hmmm... December 2019 already???


Nope!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 30, 2019)

Not until tomorrow.  November is saying 'goodbye' with clear blue skies and temps. around freezing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2019)

OK December welcome to SF...


----------



## toffee (Dec 1, 2019)

Dec 1st--------wow soon comes round 'just did the tree ' this year I got a artificial one ' and it's a black spruce 
 wasnt keen when I undid it but after the long struggle of opening it up its not so bad ' in fact  I put on 3 lots of lights
and the white baubles- look good too .. trying to cook sunday  roast at the same time ' animals need feeding =while hubby sits and reads Grrrrrrr men !!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*It's past 2pm here..grey cold and dull.. but no ice like yesterday.

We were woken at 4.20 am by a Huge Sonic Boom  so loud that most of London and  my county thought there was a bomb or an earthquake, it shook everything, houses, windows  ,  set off car alarms etc . Woke my husband but I slept right through it.

 Turned out to be.. 2 RAF  Eurofighter typhoons which were scrambled from Lincolnshire  to intercept  a Boeing 767-300 from Tel Aviv which had  lost contact with air traffic control at 3.50am, and 10 minutes later at 4am the RAF fighter planes took off in hot pursuit, but all was well and the Plane safely went on it's way..but not before North London and Hertfordshire were woken up in a panic. 

( A little info) Depending on the aircraft's altitude, a sonic boom will be heard at ground level two to 60 seconds after it breaks the speed of sound. 

The distance from which the boom can be heard is approximately one mile per 1,000 feet of altitude. 

 Therefore a supersonic aircraft travelling at an altitude of 30,000 miles would cause a lateral boom of about 30 miles.  

Anyway..twitter  and the media was alight with people awoken and wondering what had happened.. and especially so after the terrorist attack on London Bridge day before yesterday. Thankfully all was well 


Right this very minute after her very short visit here this weekend  my daughter is  flight side right now and waiting to board her flight back home..  but I hope she's energised by it after our lovely day yesterday with  all of us ..and ready for a very hard working December  for her. *


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2019)

Yikes @hollydolly, that flight incident sounded pretty scary! 

Sorry your daughter's visit was so short but nice that you all got together.

As we say about our National Guard: "Sleep well tonight, your RAF is awake"!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 1, 2019)

This morning I went to my church early service at 8:15,not many regulars in attendance,I counted 11
The rest of my day reading the paper,my book


----------



## Liberty (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey, our morning in Texas was sure beautiful - sunny and calm compared to this.  Sometimes the boys around here shoot off some Tannerite (a binery explosive) for sighting distance in their long guns and it will sound like something hits the top of the roofs and bounces down, but nothing like that. Some folks report dishes rattling in the sink. One time years ago, a natural gas well exploded about 50 miles from here...home of the famous Blue Bell Creamery...where the  contented cows live.  It blew out a window screen over the kitchen sink and shook up a lot of folks.  Bet those cows weren't  so contented for a while after that big blast. We didn't eat any ice cream for a while...lol.

Hope you guys are back to normal now!  Normally, I don't answer to anything except God & Elvis, but that could sure get my attention!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2019)

Good Evening Kids... Hmmmmm December already, not sure where the last six months went... It was summer, nice weather, working on the property, and this afternoon waiting for snow that is supposed to come... Yeehaw... Not really, I much rather have the warm weather... Don't have quite as much pain as I do with the cold and damp weather...

@hollydolly I am happy YOU are ok... Must have been a little scary... All I heard here was the wolves howling away... Nice sound and it sounds close, but they are probably a mile away or so...

Went out shopping yesterday, and bought NOTHING... Didn't see anything that caught our eyes... So will try again on Wednesday... Maybe, and that's a BIG maybe we'll go into the city... Hate driving in the city, everyone's in a race, or a hurry and think they are the only ones on the road...

Well Kids, Have a wonderful Sunday afternoon and evening, or morning depending on where you are... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2019)

It's snowing pretty hard up here in CT!

I made a delicious pot of chicken, veg and dumplings.
Chick
Onion
Garlic
Celery
Carrots
Potatoes
Frozen peas
Frozen kale
Chicken broth
Can of drained Cannellini beans
S & P

Yummo!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Dark, dismal, chilly, and rainy all day here. Good day to just stay home...  so that's what I did. 

The sun promises to be back tomorrow.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 1, 2019)

As we live in Florida it was a beautiful day we went swimming this afternoon and just returned from a bike ride in the neighborhood. Tomorrow I’m going to try and finish up my Christmas shopping as there was no way I would have ventured out this weekend to go shopping. Every day I’m thankful for my life.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2019)

Snowing and cold!

I've been watching the young folks in the building next door move, they started last night at about 7:30 and are still at it!

So thankful to be settled in my little apartment with a nice hot cup of coffee.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 2, 2019)

Your recipe sounds delish Radish R and one I will try.

DEC. 2nd.
My day started early. Slept well woke up and lay ensconsed in my warm duvet. Got up and having a cup of tea and Monday is housework day for me change bed linen and vacuum and polish about.

Yes, time is ticking way, isnt it? The holiday will soon be upon us. I am buying bits and bobs for the tree. My Son and family will pop in and do the tree; get it from the loft and erect it and faff about with the lights as per usual and GD will decorate it for Nanny.

Wonder what you are all doing today and hope ur weather doesnt hinder any plans


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Good Morning all... Well up early with pain, and this itch whatever it might be... Have a thought of what it is, but not definite on it yet. Carl needs to back to the vet today, and if I think what's wrong with him, then we have a huge problem here... But time will tell... Well, it's snowing here and has been since about 5 last night. Have to take the garbage out, so will probably plow the laneway at the same time.  Other than that, not a lot new... So I hope YOU all have a wonderful day, and God Bless YOU all... time for #3 coffee...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

Morning all...

It's just after  9am...and outside the lawn is white with frost  and the cars are covered in ice but no snow and  the sun is again coming up, so like Saturday, hopefully there will be enough heat in the sun to melt the ice....if it does then I'll drive over to the Marina and nature park and take a walk to exercise my painful knee...


Hope your snow isn't too deep @Aunt Bea & @mike4lorie 🌨☃


Have a good Monday folks...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 2, 2019)

Packing a small suitcase and running away  (see post in 'Travel').  Weather mild, slightly damp and overcast.  Forecast generally dry and getting a bit warmer.


----------



## toffee (Dec 2, 2019)

holly my hubby heard it -above us ' he said it was such a drone sound like lots of planes the sound actually lasted about 20 seconds


----------



## Liberty (Dec 2, 2019)

We're drinking our coffee and then will take off to the garden club Christmas luncheon.  Bringing a "BAR" cake, named for happy hour appetizers where you drink wine, beer, or a cocktail at the "Bar" - and you don't want anything sweet.  Its made by sticking picks full of meat, cheese & pickles over the top of a large round of bread.  My mom invented it:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning all... Well up early with pain, and this itch whatever it might be... Have a thought of what it is, but not definite on it yet. Carl needs to back to the vet today, and if I think what's wrong with him, then we have a huge problem here... But time will tell... Well, it's snowing here and has been since about 5 last night. Have to take the garbage out, so will probably plow the laneway at the same time.  Other than that, not a lot new... So I hope YOU all have a wonderful day, and God Bless YOU all... time for #3 coffee...


Snowing again here too, Mike. I hope Carl is ok!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning all... Well up early with pain, and this itch whatever it might be... Have a thought of what it is, but not definite on it yet. Carl needs to back to the vet today, and if I think what's wrong with him, then we have a huge problem here... But time will tell... Well, it's snowing here and has been since about 5 last night. Have to take the garbage out, so will probably plow the laneway at the same time.  Other than that, not a lot new... So I hope YOU all have a wonderful day, and God Bless YOU all... time for #3 coffee...


Bless you, too, Mike!  I hope your pain subsides.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

toffee said:


> holly my hubby heard it -above us ' he said it was such a drone sound like lots of planes the sound actually lasted about 20 seconds


 yes it would have just taken off from near you hence the few seconds noise, but by the time it got to us here 10 minutes later  they were flying at full speed, hence the Sonic Boom...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2019)

I really didn't want to go out lately with it being so cold but felt somewhat energized and took a cab yesterday to get a few things done..one of my stops was at the place I used to go grocery shopping--I needed coffee and coffee filters, shampoo and conditioner and also some western ribs.  The store people had rearranged the meat sections of the store..haven't a clue why they did that but it did look better.  Goes to show that things will change while we are away, haven't been to that store in about 3 mos. or so.  

Not sure if my dog needs to go to the vet for her problem or not.  She hasn't done her classic butt scoot in some time which is my sign that she needs to go.  That is unless I haven't seen her do it.  We will see what she does...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Morning all...
> 
> It's just after  9am...and outside the lawn is white with frost  and the cars are covered in ice but no snow and  the sun is again coming up, so like Saturday, hopefully there will be enough heat in the sun to melt the ice....if it does then I'll drive over to the Marina and nature park and take a walk to exercise my painful knee...
> 
> ...


Best wishes that your knee will feel better.  Knee pain can be such a pain in the rear, too..


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Good Morning People... Well, what I thought it was, is what we thought what is what cost us $700 at vet's to find out,  yup it's Scabies for us, and mange for Carl... Christmas is canceled for us, cuz it takes up to 6 to 8 weeks to get rid of it... I am not sure how he got it unless he rolled in something dead out there... It's very itching for Carl and for us. We have to wash our clothes every day in hot water, and then the dryer. The only thing that kills these nasty bugs is heat.  We have to spray and sanitize the house with Lysol all in One Disinfect spray. The only way we can pass it on is if we give prolonged hugs skin to skin... But every time you scratch, especially Carl, these tiny little bugs fall off... So every time Carl scratches I have to go behind him and spray the Lysol. 

We are going to pick out 3 outfits that we are going to wear and bag everything else. We have to sanitize the house every day.  I will post a thread to the internet to tell you more about this virus... Just sucks the BIG one... The marks they leave almost look like mosquito bites, and sometimes they burrow under your skin and leave a small trail...

Questions and Answers For Scabies

Mange on Our Pups

On a happier note, it's breakfast with the boys, they all know I have it, but it's not like we are going to hug or anything, so all is cool, just can't have them back to the house afterwards unless we hang out in the garage...

So, Kids, that is where we are, and we will get through this, but it will take a bit... Carl may have attached them because his immune system is down quite a bit since we had to put Lenny down... But all his blood work came back great for all his organs... so we just need to get through this...

Well, my FRIENDS, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Tommy (Dec 3, 2019)

Sorry to here that, Mike.  According to the CDC article that you linked:

*Did I get scabies from my pet?

No. Animals do not spread human scabies. Pets can become infested with a different kind of scabies mite that does not survive or reproduce on humans but causes “mange” in animals. If an animal with “mange” has close contact with a person, the animal mite can get under the person’s skin and cause temporary itching and skin irritation. However, the animal mite cannot reproduce on a person and will die on its own in a couple of days. Although the person does not need to be treated, the animal should be treated because its mites can continue to burrow into the person’s skin and cause symptoms until the animal has been treated successfully.* 

It seems it's unlikely that you have scabies.  I realize that's little consolation if Carl's mites continue to bite you.  Best of luck with his treatment.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Yup Tommy, But there are two different types of scabies that come from Mange on a dog... I don't recall the name they have, but we do have the one that goes to people and can be transferred to person to person.  I will remember the name eventually... But have a read here. What I am finding is that they don't know that much on scabies... Have a good day Buddy...

The type this family now has...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2019)

Oops!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2019)

Florida....winter has arrived early this year, 39 degrees. It’s going to last 3 days before we see warmer weather. Oh the humility.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Yup Tommy, But there are two different types of scabies that come from Mange on a dog... I don't recall the name they have, but we do have the one that goes to people and can be transferred to person to person.  I will remember the name eventually... But have a read here. What I am finding is that they don't know that much on scabies... Have a good day Buddy...
> 
> The type this family now has...


So sorry for this. I hope everything clears up as quickly as possible!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Good Morning Folks, Well we are getting through this health fiasco... Carl has had his first treatment, and we repeat it every second Monday, same with the cat, and last night we put on this cream which you leave on for 12 - 14 hours and then shower off... Have all of our furniture covered in plastic and then sheets... They will NOT beat us, and we will get through this, I was amazed at how many bites I have on me... Pretty scary sh1t...

So we just have the basement to do now.. and then it's just a matter of taking the sheets off, put them in the dryer, and let them get real hot, that will kill the damn things...

 Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Folks, Well we are getting through this health fiasco... Carl has had his first treatment, and we repeat it every second Monday, same with the cat, and last night we put on this cream which you leave on for 12 - 14 hours and then shower off... Have all of our furniture covered in plastic and then sheets... They will NOT beat us, and we will get through this, I was amazed at how many bites I have on me... Pretty scary sh1t...
> 
> So we just have the basement to do now.. and then it's just a matter of taking the sheets off, put them in the dryer, and let them get real hot, that will kill the damn things...
> 
> ...


You have a good outlook Mike!  I hope it all works out and you get rid of the damned things!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 5, 2019)

This morning I'll be at my church doing my weekly computer tasks
Lenore our wonderful graphic designer& I will be getting our Dec newsletter mailed out. I ck to make sure the dates are correct before she starts to print.I fold/label/put stamps on newsletters


----------



## toffee (Dec 5, 2019)

well another bizzy day its been here --I started to clean all the extension windows ' then it meant hoovering the room out and then moping the floor 'then clean the beams across the roof part --oh I wish I had not started it 'but I did finish it -kept out of the way from my other half as he is changing the kitchen taps hahaha and I can hear loud mumblings coming out from there '


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

Last few days have been really full on.

We'd gone out for lunch on a really cold but sunny day, and took some winter  donations to the homeless centre  about 20 miles from here

We went to Costco a couple of days ago, and got quite a lot of stuff. We haven't been for years,  and had to renew our membership cards and get new pics taken..all done in seconds unlike 25 years ago when we first joined .

While there I bought a new 900 watt Stainless steel Microwave oven... and then donated our old ( perfectly good condition but too small)  oven to the Salvation army Charity shop..

Yesterday, another sunny but cold day   we took a trip to the recycle centre with a few things and found it closed on Wednesdays' so had to make a longer trip to the next nearest town to be able to dump stuff off.. then to the store to buy a whole new dinnerware set, replaced my Duck egg blue plates for Red and white pasta  bowls. On the way home we stopped off at the village pub, and had some lunch in the garden because indoors seniors clubs were having their Christmas  lunch parties..


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2019)

Boy do I need a chill pill today.  First, the new coffee I got made me sick to my stomach and nervous even when I made it on the weaker side.  Trying to relax and someone is running some God awful machinery that has my nerves rattled.  So I got my ear plugs in now and can't hear it any more, thank goodness.  Noises are really getting to me today...I just want peace and quiet already.  Doesn't seem like so much to ask for.    Think maybe I'll try and take a nap...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Last few days have been really full on.
> 
> We'd gone out for lunch on a really cold but sunny day, and took some winter  donations to the homeless centre  about 20 miles from here
> 
> ...


Holly,

Great photo!

It caused my poor brain to short out and started me thinking of another recent thread about ugly Christmas sweaters.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

Ha that's very funny..I should take some of those to my neighbour to dress up her ponies.. they'd brighten up the area during the festive season..


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 6, 2019)

Having a productive afternoon.  Moved my 2 dressers so that the larger and longer one is in a warm spot in the bedroom.  Did that just in case I have to put the birdies cage in the bedroom because of it being too cold in the living room.  It's not too cold in the living room now but the temperatures are supposed to get much colder next week.  My AC is covered well and so is my front window now but in case air escapes and makes it too cold in here I have plans for the birds.  Makes me feel better that I have a plan.  

Vacuumed really good in all the rooms and put down the carpet fresh, too.  It's smelling good in here.    Glad that I'm keeping up with the housework.  I like my place to be clean and organized and it is.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

I've cooked for the  freezer this afternoon.. and then uploaded some youtube vids from my phone  which have been waiting for a while to get done. 

 Then I say and watched the penultimate  episode of David Attenborough's new series , Seven worlds one planet!!  Each episode is about a single continent, this evenings episode  was about North America.  Next week the last in the series will be Africa... 

Hubs got home early and stopped off at the fish and chip shop and brroght me home a fried sausage in batter and chips for dinner, so I didn't have to cook..


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I've cooked for the  freezer this afternoon.. and then uploaded some youtube vids from my phone  which have been waiting for a while to get done.
> 
> Then I say and watched the penultimate  episode of David Attenborough's new series , Seven worlds one planet!!  Each episode is about a single continent, this evenings episode  was about North America.  Next week the last in the series will be Africa...
> 
> Hubs got home early and stopped off at the fish and chip shop and brroght me home a fried sausage in batter and chips for dinner, so I didn't have to cook..


That series with David Attenborough sounds really good.  I like watching stuff like that too.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2019)

Pretty normal day today. This morning went across the street to see my neighbors garage sale. Nothing that I needed. This afternoon went up to the VA for my checkup. Everything checked out good. Need to scan my aneurism to make sure it hasn’t gotten bigger. Going to try some new meds for my nasal drip, which has gotten worst. Ugh....Took mama out to supper and now home watching Jeopardy.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2019)

Good Morning Folks,
Well still fighting these bugs, some times we think it's getting better, and then again... Not... Are not to get depressed, yesterdaay I had a day of feeling sorry for myself... But today, we'll give it another kick at the can... Bought a steamer yesterday, cuz heat kills these things, where they can live in cold temperatures up to minus 30... Not a lot else is new... Notified everyone not to come here, and that we will not be available for Christmas...

Well hope YOU all have super-duper Saturday, and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2019)

Been up since before 6 am.  I keep waking up when I try to get some sleep so finally I just get up and be done with it.  Ordered my groceries delivery and they were delivered.  

This week I've been getting things done that I've been putting off forever.  Colored my roots in my hair.  First time I ever did that; usually I color it all.  It was easier than coloring it all.  I think I'll continue to do it this way, takes less time, too.  

Listening to music on Spotify on  the tv.  Jasmine just got her claw caught on the cover that's on the back of the cage.  I got her to get it loose much to her relief.  Now Alice is eating millet that I put on their drawbridge.  Birds love millet!

Trying to figure out what I'll do next today..ho hum.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 7, 2019)

HI Mike,I hope things will get better in your situation.it must be mighty frustrating for all to be dealing with this
This morning I went for a short walk to our local co-op which is 3 blocks from my apt building.My next door neighbor had given me a gift card for my birthday. I go there twice/month,I usually buy multi grain bread,tuna fish salad,apples from local farms.Their home made chicken noodle soup is delicious 
I vacuumed my living room then this afternoon was reading my book


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 8, 2019)

A church friend is picking me up as we head to our church's early service at 8:15
The rest of my day read paper,may go for a short walk if its not too windy outside


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2019)

Yesterday, after weeks of looking, searching and using Facebooks marketplace, I found a golf cart that matches my budget. Been wanting one for years, but now that we are staying in Florida, it was time to get serious. It’s being delivered today, Sunday, and I’m like a kid with a new bike. Here’s a couple photos of it.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Yesterday, after weeks of looking, searching and using Facebooks marketplace, I found a golf cart that matches my budget. Been wanting one for years, but now that we are staying in Florida, it was time to get serious. It’s being delivered today, Sunday, and I’m like a kid with a new bike. Here’s a couple photos of it.
> 
> View attachment 84058View attachment 84059View attachment 84060


Wow, nice looking, @Pappy. Would be amazing with flame decals. 

Can my dog and I ride in the back seat?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

Just popping in to say hi, and we are still dealing with them...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi Pappy,thanks for sharing your pictures of your new 'mode of transportation'
I know you have been searching for  awhile for one,quite impressed
Does it come with bell & horn would you give free rides if we behaved ourselves? Sue


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Wow, nice looking, @Pappy. Would be amazing with flame decals. View attachment 84061
> 
> Can my dog and I ride in the back seat?



Yes and yes......


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 8, 2019)

L


Pappy said:


> Yes and yes......


Pappy I love your new golf cart, we thought about getting one ourselves but it seemed pretty expensive so I think we have to save up a bit.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 8, 2019)

Well I am still fish sitting for my daughter as they are globetrotting travelers and I’m usually in charge of the fish, today I cleaned her bowl which is very traumatic for her and me as I’m always afraid that she’ll jump and land on the floor! Well it turned out pretty good the bowl looks great and she’s happy and alive! I went on my evening bike ride and it was a beautiful evening very mild about 74. I’m also recovering from osteoarthritic headaches which I’ve had for the past two days, oh what fun it is to get older!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

Ooooh @Lc jones ..osteoarthritic headaches?.. ooooowwwwcch, you poor thing, I hope you're better very soon...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 9, 2019)

My volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors calling other members,do some filing
I may take a short walk this afternoon if its not raining or too windy


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Pappy,thanks for sharing your pictures of your new 'mode of transportation'
> I know you have been searching for  awhile for one,quite impressed
> Does it come with bell & horn would you give free rides if we behaved ourselves? Sue



Sue, you are more than welcome to come for a ride with me. Bring three friends as it holds four folks. No horn....yet.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> L
> 
> Pappy I love your new golf cart, we thought about getting one ourselves but it seemed pretty expensive so I think we have to save up a bit.



With some help from my kids, I was able to purchase it. Is used, but not abused. Price was below $2000.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Well I am still fish sitting for my daughter as they are globetrotting travelers and I’m usually in charge of the fish, today I cleaned her bowl which is very traumatic for her and me as I’m always afraid that she’ll jump and land on the floor! Well it turned out pretty good the bowl looks great and she’s happy and alive! I went on my evening bike ride and it was a beautiful evening very mild about 74. I’m also recovering from osteoarthritic headaches which I’ve had for the past two days, oh what fun it is to get older!



Ive never heard of this type of headache before. Is it a daily thing? I have osteoarthritis in my back and hips.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 9, 2019)

Pappy said:


> With some help from my kids, I was able to purchase it. Is used, but not abused. Price was below $2000.


A great deal! It looks like it’s in wonderful shape, it’s so handy to have to get around the neighborhood.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2019)

Yesterday it was 73 at noon and 50's at suppertime..
.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 10, 2019)

My 2nd volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors
I didn't get a chance to get to my filing yesterday,I will today


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Just popping in to say hi, and we are still dealing with them...


Darn it Mike! What about a professional extermination service?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yesterday it was 73 at noon and 50's at suppertime..
> .
> View attachment 84209


LOL, good one!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)

Yesterday, took my son to pick up his truck from the repair shop...then to work.

A friend and I went to Popeye's and I finally got to try their chicken sandwich.  

Friend got regular, I got spicy and we tasted each. It's great- better than Chick Fil A. 

Rained all day and cloudy today


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Yesterday, took my son to pick up his truck from the repair shop...then to work.
> 
> A friend and I went to Popeye's and I finally got to try their chicken sandwich.
> 
> ...


Glad Chick Fil A chicken sandwich was good!  I've never had one...yet


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2019)

Took my little girl to the Vet and they expressed her anal glands.  She was so patient as usual.  They gave her a couple of treats after--something she enjoyed and I'm so glad for that part at least.

Listening to Spotify music on the tv.  They made several Daily Playlists especially for the music I like and added some they thought I might enjoy, too.  Pretty good stuff!

Just doing laundry now, the towels needed washing.  Next will be my clothes.  I hope to get to the basket full  of sheets that have been in the closet for the longest time.  

I've been realizing what a big procrastinator I have become!  Don't do what you can put off today until never!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Good Morning...

Yup, still dealing with them... Getting better, but it's only been a little over a week, and it's now feeling like months...

Think Carl is doing better too... The hair seems to be growing back on his ear...



RadishRose said:


> Darn it, Mike! What about a professional extermination service?



Won't do much for us @RadishRose They are crawling around inside us... burrowing through the skin, and making tunnels like moles do in the ground... We are not as itchy, so maybe getting better... Wash the bedding every day... and spray Lysol on everything we and Carl sit on... We'll get there, but as I said up and above it's only been a week...

Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... God Bless YOU all... Going to try and sleep again...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 11, 2019)

This morning a friend is taking me to my dr's office to get a flu shot


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2019)

Cold, clear and breezy here today.  Went to the coal merchant to get some smokeless fuel and potatoes.  He also sells firewood in bulk too - we had a couple of tons delivered recently.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2019)

Woke up to about two inches of snow on the ground. Not much, but it's below freezing. I have to clean.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> about two inches of snow on the ground.


That would shut down Dallas!!!!
.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Its my volunteer morning at my church in business office,doing my weekly computer tasks
I'll try to take my afternoon walk after lunch


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

*Torrential rain here , and between now and 10pm we have to go out and vote in the General Election *


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2019)

Yesterday, Wednesday, the visiting nurse came to the house. They do this every year. Everything checked out good and just a few suggestions on some of the pills we are taking. Mostly what time of day they should be taken. All in all, she was very thorough. Oh, and we both get a $15 Walmart gift card.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

Well the rain didn't let up, so just after dark we drove over to the hall to cast our vote, we would usually walk but it was just too wet,  I can honestly say I've never seen such a large voting electorate turn-out , I'm hoping that it's because people want the right party in and not the ''wrong '' one.. . We'll know by tomorrow morning once the votes have been counted


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 13, 2019)

This morning I'm going to the Canopy of Neighbors Annual Christmas party
Its a wonderful way to see other members,volunteers,staff
In June of this yr,I started coming in twice/wk calling a group of members,for a weekly 'Hello'. I hope to meet some of them today who I don't know,and vice versa


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 13, 2019)

Dry yesterday so we did some shopping in the morning and went to vote in the afternoon.
It's only a small village so it's lucky we have our own poling station. Virtually sucked in by the vacuum in the hall and the two ladies running the place seemed delighted to us.

Wet and miserable today.  Went to the fishmonger's to stock up for over the Christmas break. Going to cook pork chops with spätzles and a mushroom sauce for dinner.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2019)

Set a record on rain Thursday. A bit over 4 inches. Rained all day and half the night. Stayed in and spent most of day reading. Got my side mirrors for my golf cart and one was cracked. Sending it back to Amazon today. They have already sent a replacement.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)

Good Morning, Today I am extremely itchy, and they say that is great because they are dying inside me, and that's the body trying to get rid of them... Very very itchy, so is Carl, so maybe we are on our way downhill from these nasty bugs...

Ordered a Service Coat from Amazon so Carl can come into stores with us, and not stay in the truck by himself. There are already a handful of stores he can already go to, and he knows where they all keep the treats...

Not sure where this week went, but she went by quick. Almost too fast. Well, all the snow has melted again, and down to grass...Tonight we are supposed to get rain, and some freezing rain, and rain all day tomorrow...

Well, need to go and do a wipe down on all the plastic-covered furniture with Lysol Wipes, and wash the bedding again... Been doing this all week, and probably another week to go...

Well I've been taking that new drug they gave me for my diabetes, and man oh man, it's a wonder drug, sugar readings have been perfect, no High or Low sugar readings... So very happy with that...

Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 14, 2019)

This morning going to walk 2 blocks to visit with my close friends,Marcia&hubby Dave.
We have our weekly chat  Sat mornings,the past couple of weeknds the weather hasn't cooperated


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 14, 2019)

Fitted a new temperature controller into my cooker.  It should be easy, but because you have to take the front panel off, you first have to undo loads of screws and lift the hob.  Then you can get at the two screws that hold the controller, swap it for a new one (only means swapping a few wires) and then you do everything again, but in reverse.
What should only take a few minutes, takes an hour.

Mrs. L has put up the Christmas tree in the lounge and is decorating it.  There will be a smaller one in the kitchen.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2019)

Finally got my hair cut yesterday!  She lopped off several inches into a nice bob with big bangs. (fringe) All the bleached ends are gone and my color is au naturel. I was amazed at my gray... it looks like a champagne blonde color now!

Then went grocery shopping. One of my old friends sent me a $50.00 gift card to one of the supermarkets. I really treated myself!

smoked salmon
container of store made lobster bisque
rare deli sliced roast beef
watercress
multi grain seeded bread
Gorgonzola cheese
sirloin tips
Panettone
and some usual items....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It was a good day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 14, 2019)

I got all the sets of sheets washed finally, also cleaned the kitchen floor and vacuumed again..I'm forever vacuuming bird feathers   

Waiting again for my food delivery and hoping they get it right as I've ordered some extra things I have a taste for.  

Made out a couple of Christmas cards for my brothers.  Hoping it will stop raining so we can take a short walk at least.  

My delivery just came and they got it right although they gave me a bigger than usual pkg. of ground beef.  Guess I will make 2 different things with it--chili and perhaps meatballs.  

Listening to Spotify again.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Morning

Still scratching...
Hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mike, hope your 'itching' problem disappears soon
This morning church friend&I are going to our early church service at 8:15
I plan to take a mid morning walk before it gets too windy
The rest of my day read local paper and my book


----------



## toffee (Dec 15, 2019)

cooking a roast -then ile chill out -had company Saturday ' so lunch a 2 then me done any way help yourself to one  these 
as its xmas friends ….


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2019)

toffee said:


> cooking a roast -then ile chill out -had company Saturday ' so lunch a 2 then me done any way help yourself to one  these
> as its xmas friends ….
> View attachment 84740


Oh yum. Thank you @toffee !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2019)

toffee said:


> cooking a roast -then ile chill out -had company Saturday ' so lunch a 2 then me done any way help yourself to one  these
> as its xmas friends ….
> View attachment 84740


Your Whitman's Sampler reminded me of my older sister, she always poked a hole in the bottom of a piece and put it back in the box if the filling wasn't to her liking.  Sad to report that not much has changed.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 15, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Holly,
> 
> Great photo!
> 
> It caused my poor brain to short out and started me thinking of another recent thread about ugly Christmas sweaters.


How bout some of these ugly sweater Christmas cookies I'm going to bake, soon?!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2019)

My day is going well.  Got my new cell phone in the mail yesterday.  It's working okay and is better than the last one I had.  I find the days go better with music playing.  

It hasn't snowed yet except for little snow flakes that haven't amounted to anything...yet.  We are supposed to get snow tonight but I won't believe it till I see it!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 15, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> My day is going well.  Got my new cell phone in the mail yesterday.  It's working okay and is better than the last one I had.  I find the days go better with music playing.
> 
> It hasn't snowed yet except for little snow flakes that haven't amounted to anything...yet.  We are supposed to get snow tonight but I won't believe it till I see it!


When we lived in Cleveland many years ago, it was always "west side or east side" ...often the snow came in the snow belt on the east side.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2019)

Liberty said:


> When we lived in Cleveland many years ago, it was always "west side or east side" ...often the snow came in the snow belt on the east side.


Yes they get heavy snow east of here often.  We do get enough ourselves usually in a season too just not yet


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 16, 2019)

My volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors
When I call members for my weekly'Hello' will be interested to hear how they like the Xmas party that was held last Fri


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2019)

Sunday. My replacement mirrors came in yesterday and I got them installed on my cart. Now I will feel a lot safer knowing what’s behind me. Cars have the right of way.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Sunday. My replacement mirrors came in yesterday and I got them installed on my cart. Now I will feel a lot safer knowing what’s behind me. Cars have the right of way.
> 
> View attachment 84842


Pappy, 

What about a dashcam so we can tour the neighborhood.

I'm curious about how insurance works with a golf cart, does it go on your automobile policy, a separate liability policy, etc...


----------



## toffee (Dec 16, 2019)

just had a good chat with new neighbour ' she has dogs -I have cats and so forth - so pleased to that she is a hairdresser LOL never know how handy it is - got 2 big loads of washing to do 'so quick cuppa then off '
and pappy your mirrors look great -


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2019)

I've been rummaging around in my pantry this morning to see what odds and ends I have on hand for the next two weeks and making a shopping list for things that I need/want between now and the end of the year.

I always start with a long list of things for the holidays and then go back and pare it down to a more reasonable level.  Like the old saying, _My eyes are bigger than my stomach._

Need to clean the kitchen and bathroom, vacuum, etc...

Just another ho-hum day in paradise!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 16, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes they get heavy snow east of here often.  We do get enough ourselves usually in a season too just not yet


I may assume then you are "west" side...lol?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pappy,
> 
> What about a dashcam so we can tour the neighborhood.
> 
> I'm curious about how insurance works with a golf cart, does it go on your automobile policy, a separate liability policy, etc...



Dash cam is a good idea. No insurance. We only can drive it in our community. It’s not street legal as it’s not fast enough to be on streets.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 16, 2019)

This morning baking "sand tarts".  Assume everyone in the group knows what they are, right!  The key is long slow low baking.
Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2019)

Liberty said:


> This morning baking "sand tarts".  Assume everyone in the group knows what they are, right!  The key is long slow low baking.
> Makes all the difference in the world.


If they are coated with confectioners sugar we called them Russian Tea Cakes or Mexican Wedding Cookies.

If they are left plain similar to shortbread we called them Sand Tarts. or Sandies.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 16, 2019)

Here's what they look like.  They are made with ground pecan meal and that and the way you bake them makes all the difference in the world from them tasting like the store bought imitations.  The mass produced ones taste like flour with a little bit of nut pieces in them...know why?  They're flour with a little bit of nut pieces in them! 

The homemade ones made the right way with pecan meal  literally melt in your mouth!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

All these cookies... Mmmmmm

Here we are, Tuesday, One more week, and it will be Christmas Eve...

Last Breakfast day with the Boys for this year...

Worked on the wall where I ripped out the kitchen wall, finishing up the hole...

Carl got his next treatment for the mange last night, he's doing a lot better, hopefully, this makes him feel even better...

Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful Tuesday... God Bless YOU all...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 17, 2019)

My 2nd volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors,calling members I didn't have chance to do yesterday,do some filing
go to the bank this afternoon


----------



## Liberty (Dec 17, 2019)

Last of 2 big fire dept meetings...baked cookies for the group.  Hub did a bang up job on engineering the new fire dept building.
Today he has to give them the news its over budget...lol.  That's life, though.  This area is always growing and its hard to keep up with the fire needs as so many places don't have hydrants so "pumpers" are mandatory equipment needs, as well as new personnel to man the areas. Have a great day, guys!


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 17, 2019)

Ive been out and about since early this morning: went to the next big town for the market place and before that to a local vinyl cd store who deal in second hand pre-loved vinyls cd's and cassette tapes. Sold three old LP's and got a good deal for them. I plan to part with many old vinyls and cd's as my music cabinets are heaving.

Music is my big love and always has been and one of the reasons I joined SF as it has a good selection of stuff I enjoy and love and sharing it together gives me pleasure.

Well.. Christmas is just round the corner, isnt it? Bought last minute bits and bobs.
Does anyone one on here do online  E-cards? I do and like them to send and receive. Lots of companies do them and it can be money saving as opposed to buying postage stamps.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 18, 2019)

This morning I went to my church to do my weekly computer tasks
I switched because tomorrow I have to pack since I'm leaving early Fri morning
I hate packing as much as having a root canal which I have done


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Dash cam is a good idea. No insurance. We only can drive it in our community. It’s not street legal as it’s not fast enough to be on streets.


Golf carts were covered for named perils under the home-owners policy. Your homeowners policy affords some liability coverage in case you run over somebody....check with your agent. That's how it was when I was in the business.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 18, 2019)

Ive been out most of today: went to see a lady who is housebound and always look forward to seeing her as she does me. Then went from there to a Christmas Soup Lunch at a local church with three friends. Then visited a friend for a couple of hours and this evening attended a meeting.
Ive been wrapping presents up and laid them under my tree which is twinkling in overdrive and looks lovely


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Good Morning Folks,

Well, it's a chilly -18 this morning... Very cold outside...

Not a lot to report, still scratching...

Hope everyone has a great day, and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

Not a lot to report, the rain is starting to dry up and I can see the sun peeking through for the first time in days.

2 parcel deliveries today and another expected within the hour .

 Hubs has gone into town to run a few errands...and he's gonna collect the grocery shopping for me while he's there and collect some stuff I ordered from the clothing store for him .. *does a little dance* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... saves me going out while I'm poorly

This evening I have a long awaited appt with my primary doctor...

 Have a great Thursday everybody


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 19, 2019)

When I went on my early walk this morning at 6:30,it was 10 with no wind.
I was wearing long underwear& all bundled up,was refreshing even though it was a tad nippy
My fun plan today{NOT},is packing.I fly tomorrow morning to New Hampshire via Boston


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 19, 2019)

I finished my packing,fun wow!!!! 
I want to wish you all wonderful Xmas and hope Santa is good to you
I fly out tomorrow morning to Boston,Mass,then take Darmouth coach bus to Hanover,NH. My brother,John&his wife have a house in Etna ,which I've never seen.My neices&nephews will be there as well.It will be nice to spend xmas with them,change of scenery is always good . I know the area because our late parents lived at retirement community Kendall at Hanover from 1996-2003
I usually spend Xmas here, have dinner with my close friends,Marcia&Dave and their 2 sons on Xmas eve or day depending on their schedule.We'll probably get together  on weekend when I return,Fri 12/27 HO,HO,HO !!! Sue


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2019)

Nothing new under the sun here.  It's very cold.  My neuropathy is acting up in my leg so I put 2 pairs of socks on and slippers and took the nerve pain med.  It helped some.  The cold on the floor here affects my nerves.  Also turned the heat up.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 19, 2019)

Today has been okay. Two friends came round for a pre Christmas chat. Tomorrow need to go for last minute shopping for presents for family then in the afternoon have a dental appt for some remedial treatment so will need an injection...as i'm a wuss re dental pain.

Just marking time until next week and Im looking forward to it more this year


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

Well added to my earlier post ^^^^ hubs fixed our livingroom door that kept springing open even after it was closed ''properly'',  by removing the lock part, and setting it further back into the door frame *voila* a door that's been annoying me for months, nay.. actually years ... fixed in a few minutes. The  my Doctor called and asked if I could come in an hour and a half earlier than my appt this evening , as he had to leave surgery early.. so I was able to do that, and hubs came with me...

Close to my  GP surgery is our local Castle ''Keep''... ( gatehouse of the original castle which is no longer there') which is now used for local govt offices , so I took a photo of it on my phone in the dark for you all to see before I went into see the doc..

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I suspected he might, doc wants me to go to hospital tomorrow for some Outpatient  tests, which I'll do  ... .. 

...then from there hubs and I went to the pub for a quick  drink... and at 6pm on the week running up to Christmas I can't say I was_ totally_  surprised to see it packed to the gunwales  already long before the evening had properly got under way .

 I suspect lots of people having  a drink with their work buddies before finishing up for Christmas hols... we got chatting with some people we haven't seen for quite a while which was nice, then came home.. and the rain hasn't let up once all day ... 🌧🌧


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2019)

I woke up with a head cold.  I am not a happy camper.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 21, 2019)

Hollydolly, hope everything was OK at the doc's and hospital.  Bad enough at any time, let alone the Christmas period.  Reminds me of the time - must be 30 odd years ago when I broke my right collar bone at judo, just before Xmas.  Couldn't even carve the turkey - but I managed to eat it OK!

Feel rotten today.  Got a stinking 'head cold'  -  but there's not a lot you can do about colds.
I once asked my niece who is a GP and she just said that if she had a cure for the cold, she wouldn't be here chatting to me.

Anyway, as they say, "feed a cold, starve a fever", so I'm making Rogan Josh for dinner. I'm using diced mutton which I've got marinating in lemon juice, garlic, ginger and yoghurt.

Weather is sunny, clear skies, a nice breeze - but a tad chilly.  Good day to dry the washing which is out on the clothes line.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

Cool and drizzle today high to be 51...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2019)

Cool, windy and rainy in Florida yesterday. Today doesn’t look much better either. Played bingo at the clubhouse, oh the excitement  , last night. No winner at our table again. Got home in time to watch millionaire lottery show on HGTV. A not to exciting day to sum it up.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

@Capt Lightning , thank you so much for thinking of me, you're so kind... just gotta wait now for the results of my tests, the pain is pretty breathtaking when it hits  but it's being controlled with meds...

Rotten when you've got a really whopper of a cold, especially now during the festive period, but as you say you just gotta ride it out, so hopefully you'll feel better soon... ...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

Sunny start here this morning, not cold either 49 deg f at mid-day... 

Packed up a lot of winter stuff for the homeless charity and gonna get that to them today.
 Forecast for the south of England is for 2 weeks of rain in 24 hours so gonna see if we can get everything that needs done outside done before the rains come, although being South East we might just miss the worst of the weather in the south...


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2019)

_I wouldn't want to share my day today with anyone. I got a call this morning that a very dear friend had just past away. She had been battling Cancer for a few months now. She had a hard life from when she was 20yrs old and in the last few years she has been caring for her husband who is also fighting Cancer. Sadly now he is alone and my Precious friend has left this world. May she R.I.P._


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2019)

Yesterday, I went with a friend to Cabela's (part of Pro Bass Shops) to look for hiking boots for her grandson.

The place is huge; I couldn't believe it!

"_The impressive 185,000-sq.-ft. retail showroom is both an educational and entertainment attraction, featuring an indoor archery test area, museum-quality animal displays and huge aquariums stocked with local fish. If shopping the wide selection of outdoor equipment works up your appetite, stop by the in-store restaurant for a hearty wild-game sandwich, then top it off with a sweet treat from the Fudge & Nut Shop._"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The place is huge; I couldn't believe it!


They have a beautiful display and fish!!!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 21, 2019)

Planning a beach New Years get away!    Haven't celebrated the New Year other than by snoring it in for the longest.   This trip to the coast is also to visit my travel buddy for planning our UK trip this spring.   We'll be in the condo planning that trip when not out on the beach.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 23, 2019)

Collected daughter from airport yesterday afternoon.  It costs nearly as much to park your car at a UK airport as it does for a flight.  Daylight robbery!
Anyway, she's here safe and sound and we'll collect other daughter and OH tomorrow.  Weather is dry but cold.  Hopefully it will be a bit milder over the next few days.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Collected daughter from airport yesterday afternoon.  It costs nearly as much to park your car at a UK airport as it does for a flight.  Daylight robbery!
> Anyway, she's here safe and sound and we'll collect other daughter and OH tomorrow.  Weather is dry but cold.  Hopefully it will be a bit milder over the next few days.


It's the same here but they finally added a free texting area where drivers can wait with their cars until they get a call or text and then drive to the pickup area to collect people without actually parking and entering the airport.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2019)

I know I shouldn’t complain about our Florida weather when some of you are ass deep in snow, but for two days it has rained and is raining right now. Kinda puts a damper on doing anything outside.

Yesterday, Sunday, was a quiet day at home. We did meet our friends for breakfast at Izzys for breakfast, the highlight of our day. Spend the afternoon watching football in the Florida room.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2019)

Tonight is the best night of the year! Christmas Eve Candlelight Service at our church. The sanctuary looks beautiful with the tree and all the lights on the altar, the Priest with his robe and stole and especially the choir. The beautiful carols they will be singing. And, at closing, we light our candles and walk outside to gather around the Nativity. 

There’s just something special about Christmas Eve Service. It does remind some of us of the reason for the season. 

Merry Christmas, Everyone!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

Pappy said:


> *I know I shouldn’t complain about our Florida weather when some of you are ass deep in snow, but for two days it has rained and is raining right now. Kinda puts a damper on doing anything outside.*
> 
> Yesterday, Sunday, was a quiet day at home. We did meet our friends for breakfast at Izzys for breakfast, the highlight of our day. Spend the afternoon watching football in the Florida room.


*You're not alone Pappy, it's been the same here with rain, but tomorrow for Christmas day we're promised a cold but sunny time... hope you get one too.. *


----------



## Llynn (Dec 24, 2019)

I skipped away to the Oregon coast for the week. Rented a condo right on the Pacific Ocean. Ten steps out the back door would land me in the water. got a nice fire going and I brought enough books to keep me entertained. Old sailors never tire of the sounds of the sea.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 24, 2019)

Popping in to wish you all a happy and peaceful Christmas.

My Christmss Eve hss been lovely. Took my 9 year old GD to a local pantomime Cinderella and an hour or so of sheer magic.
Went to Tesco for top-ups and it had calmed down and lots if empty shelves.

Sitting watching a film The Holiday one of my fave Christmas films. I will watch The Polar Express and another of my faves.

In my fleece onesie and having a nice Port and lemon.☺


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to us. Mother thought she won $100 on a scratch off ticket. The gal at the counter said it was to much to pay out over the counter. Seems there was a symbol  that said she should have scratched all the numbers off. She did....and won $5000. We damn near fainted at the counter. Everyone was saying Merry Christmas and excited for us. So our rainy, cool day turned out okay.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Merry Christmas to us. Mother thought she won $100 on a scratch off ticket. The gal at the counter said it was to much to pay out over the counter. Seems there was a symbol  that said she should have scratched all the numbers off. She did....and won $5000. We damn near fainted at the counter. Everyone was saying Merry Christmas and excited for us. So our rainy, cool day turned out okay.


 WOW!!! What a Great Christmas Present ..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Merry Christmas to us. Mother thought she won $100 on a scratch off ticket. The gal at the counter said it was to much to pay out over the counter. Seems there was a symbol  that said she should have scratched all the numbers off. She did....and won $5000. We damn near fainted at the counter. Everyone was saying Merry Christmas and excited for us. So our rainy, cool day turned out okay.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all my SF Friends and their Families...

Well, this was our first, spending Christmas Eve without Family... But we managed, had a nice steak dinner, was delicious...Christmas Day will be even weirder, but we'll get through it, just as we are getting through these scabies... Think we got through it, but going to give ourselves another two weeks to confirm. Been a very long ordeal, but we are doing it. My arms are covered in bites, but NO new ones... ( I would never wish this on anyone... Nobody, what a horrible thing)

Well, Kids, We hope YOU all have a wonderful day with all your families and friends, God Bless YOU all... and a very Merry Christmas...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy whatever you  celebrate today.

Cold and frosty here.  Not sure what we're doing today.  Traditionally we have a walk on the beach, but the tide times aren't the most convenient and the local roads are a bit icy. The forest tracks are muddy so they're out too.  I'll try to get some consensus from the family for an alternative.  
Otherwise, we've got all the usual things to do. TV is pretty awful this year, so might watch a DVD this evening.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 25, 2019)

Yesterday;

We were tooling around downtown, taking inventory of my birdhouse population.
They're now in about a half dozen upscale junk shops (some call em' boutiques)
My lady is eyeballing this *Danbury Mint Porcelain Amish Doll*.....with real hair
(I know she loves it, she kept going back to it)
(I have gotten her nothing for Christmas...nothing...a first)
(I took the owner aside...offered two birdhouses)
(the owner jumped at it)

Merry Christmas, Darlin'




Now..... my season is complete


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm back,got home last night around 6:30,recovering from spending Xmas with my brother&family at their house in Etna,NH which is 15 min from Hanover.I saw my 2 neices,2 nephews who I haven't seen in 2 yrs.I'm glad I brought my boots,they had snow unlike here in Buffalo,we have none,YEAH
Many thanks to those who sent me a Xmas message,appreciate it .I hope you all had a wonderful xmas
My plans today are to walk 3 blocks to the local co-op to buy some things,then sort through my mail.It amazes me how much I have though I was only gone 6 days


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2019)

Had my eye appointment yesterday for the cataract operation. I now have 20/30 vision in both eyes and one more week of drops in the left eye. He gave me a prescription for reading glasses if I wish to get them. Glad it’s over with. No pain, lots of gain..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 29, 2019)

This morning going with my friends,Marcia&Dave to our church for 1 service which starts at 10:30
The rest of my day read local paper,try to take afternoon walk if its not raining too hard


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2019)

Been trying to get knots out of doggies ear fur.  I don't know how she gets them but I brush her.  Postponed her grooming for 5 weeks because it's Winter.  So her fur is getting so long.  I think she looks cute and fluffy 

Going to bake some chicken and a veggie and continue watching Hallmark Christmas moveis

Just got my Aldi's food delivery so I'm set for awhile.  Spent less as I'm stocked up now on food items and misc. I needed the prior weeks.

Have a lovely night/day!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

I've not done anything worth writing about today.. got a couple of deliveries from Amazon which got me out of bed to answer the door this morning.. .. but getting up so early made me tired enough to have dropped off in front of the tv around 7pm this evening for an hour, which is disastrous for me because it means I'll be up 1/2 the night..


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)

Good Morning Friends,

Well it's almost December last, and in two days we start a new decade... Not sure where 2019 went, but she is nearly gone...

Not a lot happening around here, slowly working on the part of the kitchen wall I knocked out months ago... So working on that... 

Almost through our skin infections, one more treatment for us all, and we should be through it... We are all much better now, just taking precautions.


I know I haven't been around much, but haven't really been on the computer a little bit, not even to play golf... Been having anxiety and depressions lately... Was going to say good-bye here for awhile, but am going to try every or every other day to get here..

So... In case I don't make it here tomorrow, or the next, I am taking the time to Wish YOU all a very Happy New Year, I wish all of YOU nothing but the BEST for 2020...

Lot of time has gone by, I remember 20 years ago when we were coming into the 2000's and I had to drive into the city, to check a dozen schools to make sure everything made the change... and their was NO mechanical problems...

Well Kids, again.. Nothing but the best for YOU and your Families.... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 30, 2019)

It was very mild yesterday so daughter and I went for a walk in the local forest.  A bit muddy in places, but not too bad.  Groan... I felt so unfit so I'd better start working off the Christmas excesses.   Wet first thing this morning, but it's dried up now.  Mrs. L and daughter have gone to Aberdeen to see if there any bargains to be had.  I'm just doing odd jobs round the house and garden.  There are plenty  to do, but I haven't much enthusiasm.  I always find it a bit 'flat' after Christmas  until the new year gets going.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Its one of my volunteer mornings at Canopy of Neighbors.
I was away last week so I have some calls to make to other members.
I'll try to get my afternoon walk in if its not raining


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2019)

A quiet weekend watching it rain and watching football. High of 81 today, but more rain predicted. We need to go to BJs today and stock up on some things.


----------

